# UTV report on the debate on ivf funding



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi girls ,if anyone is still up turn over to utv live right now ,our very own Shaz 2 is going to be on it discussing ivf funding in ni   
Cheers Sharon for doing it your a braver woman than me lol
Emma x


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Emak, watched it this morning, thought it was very good. 
Well done Sharon on the interview and on fighting the cause for us all, you did brilliant.   

Emma xx


----------



## MaybeBaby79 (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh, I wish I'd seen that.  What was the show & I'll see if I can find it on the UTV player thing. xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Well done Sharon
Watched it on i player..
Jillyhen


----------



## MaybeBaby79 (Jun 5, 2011)

what show is it Jilly?  I'll watch it later xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Footprints. If you go to utv player and use the catch up to find UTV Live Tonight, select the 20th March 2012 and scroll along the bottom to find IVF 'Discrimination' concerns. She speaks really well. I hope it makes a differnce.

Ive tried copying you the link but not sure if it will work. Hope you find it

http://www.u.tv/utvplayer/video/143174/117424

/links


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

I just watched it too.  Sharon did speak really well.  I really hope it changes soon.


----------

